# 1972 SCHWINN SUPER SPORT NOS?



## momo608 (Jan 26, 2017)

The question mark is well placed but it sure looks nice. $499 OBO

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=351967181748


----------



## momo608 (Jan 26, 2017)

NOS Schwinn Paramount Series 3 PDG 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=152408061447


----------



## Metacortex (Jan 26, 2017)

The Super Sport is very nice but not "NOS". It is missing the original rear derailleur, freewheel, spoke protector, handlebar tape as well as the toe clips and straps. Note that the fenders were a dealer installed accessory. A very high price for a not completely original bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 26, 2017)

Metacortex said:


> The Super Sport is very nice but not "NOS". It is missing the original rear derailleur, freewheel, spoke protector, handlebar tape as well as the toe clips and straps. Note that the fenders were a dealer installed accessory. A very high price for a not completely original bike.




How about that sweet hex head bolt for the seat clamp? Is that a S hex? I question the pedals also, aren't those an earlier issue?


----------



## Metacortex (Jan 26, 2017)

The 1st gen Atom 440 pedals were used into early '72. Those bikes didn't come with an "S" bolt, just a domed hex, which from a distance looks correct. Closer pics would tell for sure. Here is the correct bolt, while this is on a '73 it was the same in '72:


----------

